# Is croaking normal?



## Hydrah (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,
Today my redfoot seems happy and she made a sound, it is similar to a frogs croaking, is this normal? She is eating well, soaking regularly and seems happy and healthy. Her humidity is not quite at tropical. I have not had her long and and hope this is a happy noise that I don't have to worry about. Has anyone else experienced this? Please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes Redfoot can be quite vocal sometimes. One of my little red foots tends to make that sound too sometimes it reminds me of the sound a Treefrog makes.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 5, 2014)

Quite normal. However I only hear this from the adult males when breeding with the females. Other noises by both sexes can vary from whistles, wheezing, and fluctuations.


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 5, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Quite normal. However I only hear this from the adult males when breeding with the females. Other noises by both sexes can vary from whistles, wheezing, and fluctuations.


One of my juveniles does it on occasion. No respiratory problems.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 5, 2014)

Oops meant to say flatulence no fluctuations ha.


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 5, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Oops meant to say flatulence no fluctuations ha.


Lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 5, 2014)

Darn auto-correct 
I've only ever heard my sulcata make a noise, which was similar to a really hoarse whistle. Like, laryngitis x5  I've read that redfoots are quite the chatty tortoises, so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## abclements (Dec 6, 2014)

Yup! My cherry likes to croak to get my attention! I especially noticed this when I walked by during a mazuri hunger strike lol


----------



## ascott (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.quijano.net/tq/turtlesounds.html


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 7, 2014)

The only sound I have ever heard from my Greeks in a short snort. Disappointing really as I remember The Song of Soloman saying' And the sound of the turtles will be heard again in the land ,' but on further enquiry I discover that turtle DOVES were what was meant.


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Nov 21, 2015)

my male sulcata tort does this all the time.. ussually when 'excited' by his food dish! Sometimes it's a croak.. other times more like a quack or bark.. not to worry the noise is normal


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 21, 2015)

My sulcata makes noises but my redfoot does not.


----------

